
Rocket mystery: What weapon was Russia testing in Arctic? - iamben
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-49319160
======
bitcharmer
I grew up in one of the USSR satellite states. Still remember Chernobyl like
it was yesterday.

One thing's for sure - whatever Russians tell the world about this incident,
it'll be a lie.

